# Tactical Flashlight Training!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay I know we have several people here that carry a tactical flashlight regularly.  Everything from the big lights to the smaller more compact flashlights.  In IRT the tactical flashlight falls right into the blunt tool category.  I regularly train with mine to familiarize myself with it and the possiblities where it might be employed.  I like to train using it in the palm to augment striking, pressure nerve points and tactical blinding techniques.   I prefer a smaller pentagonlight that is functional and yet not too noticeable.  There are alot of good manufacturers out there.  

Tactical flashlight techniques have helped me in some pretty hairy experiences in the past.  One of the true advantages of having a flashlight is being able to momentarily take someones night vision away from them.  This is used in military, police, security, civilian fields all the time and can really provide a huge advantage.

So what do you train and how do you employ your tactical flashlight?


----------



## Carol (Feb 16, 2007)

This bugger was just MADE to be an impact weapon 









I carry it on my complimentary side and train with it to incorporate tactical blindness techs as well as striking techs.

It also has the added advantage of being able to scare off certain wild beings (2 legged and 4 legged) 

For me, where I travel across state lines several times a week, it is a tool that is versatile, effective, and won't get me in hot water for carrying it, regardless of what the local laws are.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 16, 2007)

"The flashlight is not intended as an impact weapon." 

Never did quite understand why I'm allowed to hit a guy with a metal pipe (ASP expandable baton) but not the plastic flashlight...  Of course, you can always justify it with "the assailant was on me so suddenly that I struck with what I had in my hand without thought."  :wink:

A flashlight is just a different form of stick; the same principles that would work with a stick of similar length work just fine with a flashlight.  The flashlight does, however, add the factor of LIGHT DISCIPLINE.  You can use it to blind or confuse an attacker, for example.  (I recall reading a product review of one "tactical flashlight" with a special strobe setting for just that purpose.)


----------



## still learning (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello, We carry a Maglight "C" six batteries long).   Yes it is a flashlight....for the courts/lawyers.

But a nice tool that can be use for other uses.  (work better at nights)..day time we have a hard time looking for the spot?  ........Aloha


----------



## LawDog (Feb 17, 2007)

JKS9199,
In most states the use of the metal type flashlights as impact weapons is as you know, frowned upon. In my home state this point of view came about from the use/misuse of the light during the 60's and early 70's. Those early lights were made of heavy guage metal and used D cell type batteries. The area around the focus lens usually had a sharp ridge surface with a very fast tappering down to the handle area. Back then most law enforcement officers received little traning on how to properly use the baton or the police type flashlight. Back then it was common to strike the suspect about the head area. This usually caused severe injury to the suspect. Because of this my state passed laws reguarding the use of a flash light as mpact weapons and specific usage of a baton.
The surface area of a baton is shaped uniformly and has a smooth surface. Because of the shape the pounds per square inch of impact is spread out fairly uniform no matter what area of the batonshaft that you strike with. What can change the pounds per square inch on a baton is how far down on the baton's shaft that you strike with along with how strong the baton handler is. On a flashlight the ridge area near the focus lens will increase the pounds per square inch and allow for a deeper penetration, not so with a baton.
Todays ASP uses a unique approach. The impacting shaft is long and thin,this will allow for higher pounds per square inch for impacting but since the ASP is lighter there is a less chance of the pounds per square of being overly high,( so it is less lethal). Since the ASP is light weight greater shaft velocity can be gained allowing for faster strikes with better control of the weapon. There are both positive and negitive sides to both the lighter and heavier impacting weapons. Choice should be on the users needs.
A good modern day self defense flashlight should have a shape similar to a baton with a high intensity light.


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2007)

He Mr C. - thought we couldn't carry an ASP here in Taxachusetts?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 17, 2007)

Flashlights that would probably get you in trouble are the ultra long Mag flashlights.  A small portable one light the pentagonlight etc. is actually being recommended by current law enforcement people.


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey mine says Executive Defender.  

I'm an executive...window office, corporate perks, company-paid laptop...hey I just might need it for defense :lol: :lol2:


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 17, 2007)

Like Carol, I carry a Surefire E2D on my non-dominant side.  My primary method for using it as a weapon would be to throw hammer-fist strikes.  Of course, it's also there in case I need to light up a target for some "high-speed lead injection"


----------



## LawDog (Feb 17, 2007)

In good ole Taxmyassachusetts everything is subject to an interpertation of being legal or not. 
Example, if you carry a short stick to class, that is legal. If you bing it into your car and it is within wingspan reach/control of the vehicle's operator, than that is illegal. 
On the use of illumination impact weapons, suggestions.
*when you use the light in the dark do not hold it close to your body or face, reach out to one side, just a little and change the height of the light.
*Close /cover one eye so that you do not loose all of your night vison. If you strike with the light for a moment your opponent will be in the dark and you will need to see him/her. Or when you finally get a chance to leave the area you will want to be able to see.
*Two schools of thought here,
1)After blinding your opponent when chambering your light for impacting purposes temporarily shut off the light. The light could reflect off a wall/ceiling and light you up. Because he lost his night vison he will not be able to see the windup for the strike.
2)Leave the light on, when chambering the light for impacting purposes your opponent will watch the light and get ready to block it. You then strike out in the dark with your free hand or kick etc.
*Note - when your opponent is incapable of continuing his attack you should stop striking him,(legal thing) and leave asap.


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2007)

LawDog said:


> In good ole Taxmyassachusetts everything is subject to an interpertation of being legal or not.



After living here for 20 years I should have remembered that sir. :lol:  

Thanks very much


----------



## LawDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Your welcome


----------



## Drac (Feb 17, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> Like Carol, I carry a Surefire E2D on my non-dominant side. My primary method for using it as a weapon would be to throw hammer-fist strikes. Of course, it's also there in case I need to light up a target for some "high-speed lead injection"


 
Same here...


----------



## redfang (Feb 18, 2007)

City where I work, we carry the typical heavy duty metal flashlight. Our department has approved its use as an "in a pinch" impact weapon. Consequently, every officer is trained to use it as an impact weapon, including types of strikes and locations. In non-lethal force situations, the head, groin, spine, front of throat, solar plexus region and kidneys are off limits. Primary targets are common peroneal, supra scapular etc.


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2007)

redfang said:


> City where I work, we carry the typical heavy duty metal flashlight. Our department has approved its use as an "in a pinch" impact weapon. Consequently, every officer is trained to use it as an impact weapon, including types of strikes and locations. In non-lethal force situations, the head, groin, spine, front of throat, solar plexus region and kidneys are off limits. Primary targets are common peroneal, supra scapular etc.


 
That's pretty much SOP for alot of departments up here too...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2007)

Personally I always found carrying the heavy duty extra long mag flashlight a pain.  I much prefer a more compact flashlight that is easier to move with.


----------



## redfang (Feb 18, 2007)

We also carry a smaller, stinger flashlight. Its handy sometimes, but usually i find myself using the big one.


----------



## Blue Panther (Feb 23, 2007)

Stinger on the duty belt 'loaded' for proper quick tactical deployment with a firearm, if necessary.  The cruiser mag light is always available and my philosophy is +1, meaning I usually use the mag as a matter of course with the ability and agility of the stinger for further purposes.  Of course, train with both (all your tools as a matter of fact) to the point of efficiency and with an understanding of what works better for any given application.  Fact is, when the $%!+ hits the fan, anything is potentially an 'impact weapon' and as long as you can articulate and justify a given level of force properly utilized, it's all good.  Detailed documentation is key....Be Safe.


----------



## jjfighter (Mar 7, 2007)

I carry the surefire executive defender as well.  What I think would be good is a new video or book series highlighting the benefits and tactics on self defense lights, joint locks, etc.  Similar to the Kubotan weapons.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Mar 8, 2007)

I've been carrying my three C maglite while I bounce for the last two years.  I encurage all our security staff at the bar to buy one.  We use them as a invaluable communications tool.  I can shine it in the eyes of another bouncer all the way across the bar to get his attention.  I use it to flag Cabs and even Police officers on the street.  The C size is a little thinner than the D's and fits nicely in my back pocket under my shirt when not in use.  

When someones being combative I'll shine it in there eyes to disoriant them.  I also use it as a warning light when a group needs to be told to settle down.  

Not to mention it helps find the money the drunks drop on the floor every weekend. :angel:


----------

